# The average human penis is 5.16 inches erect



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Vayne said:


> I guess asia contribute much to lower it :laughing:
> 
> Seriously, though
> 
> ...


Actually, funny story, my ex and I measured our dicks <mines a bit above average, apparently>, then we went on an actual dick measure contest via statistics, and other shit that's too embarssing to say anywhere.

Long story short, the stereotype about black guys having obscenely bigger dicks?
Faaaaaaaaaaaaalse.
Waaay false.

But it's close.
Just.
yep.
Also, Koreans have the smallest ones, and americans have the most average.
If you want math...
uhh.. I think I found an infograhic somewhere a while back gimme a sec.
foundit


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

devoid said:


> Lol I bought a 7 inch dildo once just to stretch myself out when I was with a well-endowed guy. I don't use it anymore. When I try to it just sticks out halfway and feels really uncomfortable. My vibrator is about 4 inches long.
> 
> And for comparison, I've been informed that most Asian women are significantly smaller than I am down there.


I have a 7" one which was bought for me and I find it pretty uncomfortable. I'll just say it takes some working on and it's not one I would choose for myself. All the toys I've bought myself are around 3"- 6".


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Actually, funny story, my ex and I measured our dicks <mines a bit above average, apparently>, then we went on an actual dick measure contest via statistics, and other shit that's too embarssing to say anywhere.
> 
> Long story short, the stereotype about black guys having obscenely bigger dicks?
> Faaaaaaaaaaaaalse.
> ...


It's a cool info, but why you said "my ex" ?

It's creepy.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Vayne said:


> It's a cool info, but why you said "my ex" ?
> 
> It's creepy.


We were bored, he was curious.
Any other questions?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Vayne said:


> It's a cool info, but why you said "my ex" ?
> 
> It's creepy.


Don't be a homophobe


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Vayne said:


> I have watched enough porn to know that
> 
> I'm asian and it's slightly below 5.


If you stick to Asian women, you'll probably still be more than they can take in at once. But in general 5 isn't bad for a white guy either. I've had a long-term fuck buddy who was about 4 inches and I enjoyed it. Don't worry about it. Learn to do cunnlingus and they'll never care either way.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Unless they hadn't sampled the goods prior to marriage, this can't be for real LOL.

*Woman files for divorce after one week of marriage - because her husband's penis is too big*

Woman files for divorce after one week of marriage - because her husband's penis is too big - Mirror Online


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

This thread made me go buy a tape measurer at Lowe's earlier lol. At max engorgement, 6.5L x 5.5C ... I feel so... Emasculated...


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

devoid said:


> If you stick to Asian women, you'll probably still be more than they can take in at once. But in general 5 isn't bad for a white guy either. I've had a long-term fuck buddy who was about 4 inches and I enjoyed it. Don't worry about it. Learn to do cunnlingus and they'll never care either way.


How can they be any different between american woman and asian woman ?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Vayne said:


> How can they be any different between american woman and asian woman ?


Just as men's penises differ between ethnicities, women's vaginas tend to be similar. Asian women often have shallower/tighter vaginas, while Caucasian women might be slightly bigger. There isn't usually the same degree of variety in vaginas. According to WebMD, vaginas tend to be between 4.25 inches and 4.75 inches when aroused. But you can imagine that if you end up with a woman whose vagina is 4.75 inches when aroused and your penis is 4.25 inches, it probably won't feel quite as good for either of you.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

A cloth arts/crafts measuring tape will produce more accurate results











rather than using this type metal blade tape measure.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

devoid said:


> Just as men's penises differ between ethnicities, women's vaginas tend to be similar. Asian women often have shallower/tighter vaginas, while Caucasian women might be slightly bigger. There isn't usually the same degree of variety in vaginas. According to WebMD, vaginas tend to be between 4.25 inches and 4.75 inches when aroused. But you can imagine that if you end up with a woman whose vagina is 4.75 inches when aroused and your penis is 4.25 inches, it probably won't feel quite as good for either of you.


nvm, it seems i'm 5 inch. :happy:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Amine said:


> How big is the average penis? | Science/AAAS | News In terms of porn, this would be quite small.


 And therein lies the problem. Looking to porn as if male porn stars are representative of men in general.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Thats a fine size. Have you considered that a giant cock is not every woman's dream, most women don't dream of the day their shit is tore up or they deep throat a 10"?


 I dunno, maybe it's just me. To me, it's common sense. I'm not a woman, but, simply using my knowledge of human biology, the vagina is only so long. It has a finite size. Meaning, after a certain point, a penis would be too big (yes, too big is a thing), and too big would equal discomfort for the woman, which wouldn't make it a pleasant experience. And ramming into a woman's cervix with this as one mimics what male porn stars do would not feel good for the woman. I don't have to be a woman to know this, it's common sense. I never understood where this "bigger must be better" mentality comes from, and why people can't just... think.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Master Mind said:


> I never understood where this "bigger must be better" mentality comes from, and why people can't just... think.


You'd have to be pretty fucking big though, to consistently cause discomfort like 'MUAHAHAHAHA LOOK AT MY SALAMI!' big. I think the fixation on size comes from the fact that dicks and balls are a very visual way of affirming maleness, and given the weight maleness has traditionally gotten throughout our history having an impressively sized cock was like saying 'I am noticeably manlier than you.' I'm not really sure if it's about sex/pleasure at all and not just the idea that manly = good, and having a manly sized dick = better.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Fredward said:


> You'd have to be pretty fucking big though, to consistently cause discomfort like 'MUAHAHAHAHA LOOK AT MY SALAMI!' big.


 Not being a woman, I can't comment on this, but it's common sense that after a certain point (depending on the woman) a penis will be too big and thus wouldn't be any benefit in sex with a real woman.


Fredward said:


> I think the fixation on size comes from the fact that dicks and balls are a very visual way of affirming maleness, and given the weight maleness has traditionally gotten throughout our history having an impressively sized cock was like saying 'I am noticeably manlier than you.' I'm not really sure if it's about sex/pleasure at all and not just the idea that manly = good, and having a manly sized dick = better.


 I know about the penis being *the* symbol of masculinity, but as I said, if one just uses common sense and thinks about sex with actual women, size beyond a certain point gives a man no benefit when it comes to sexual relations with women. And the point that the obsession with size isn't about sex/pleasure at all makes it even more stupid. (Until relatively recently in history, a woman's pleasure didn't matter at all, since a woman's pleasure is irrelevant in terms of impregnating her and ensuring a man's lineage continues [the rationale for those who maintained that sex was solely for procreation], so considering that, I have no doubt that it has less to do with sex/pleasure than ego.)


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I think women are genuinely trying to be honest here, yet I've noticed whenever women talk earnestly about this subject, a lot of men shoot them down and insinuate they are lying - why?


Because they want to believe it (size doesn't really matter), but "know" it's not true. Because it's an irrational insecurity. 

Plus, the magazines, size queens, and locker room male culture tell them otherwise. If you want to get dick-shamed, it's not "hard" to find someone willing to oblige. "You're just trying to make them feel better." Because that's what women do. 

So... convoluted reasoning meets no reasoning.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I think women are genuinely trying to be honest here, yet I've noticed whenever women talk earnestly about this subject, a lot of men shoot them down and insinuate they are lying - why?


The men have internalized their insecurity and self-hatred so much that they believe it to be an objective fact.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Sovereign said:


> Because they want to believe it (size doesn't really matter), but "know" it's not true. Because it's an irrational insecurity.
> 
> Plus, the magazines, size queens, and locker room male culture tell them otherwise. If you want to get dick-shamed, it's not "hard" to find someone willing to oblige. "You're just trying to make them feel better." Because that's what women do.
> 
> So... convoluted reasoning meets no reasoning.


That's awful some men can't feel they can believe women when they say that. I don't see why a woman would lie about that - perhaps to a partner but to someone she doesn't know? I don't know. I think women on this thread have been truthful at least.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> That's awful some men can't feel they can believe women when they say that. I don't see why a woman would lie about that - perhaps to a partner but to someone she doesn't know? I don't know. I think women on this thread have been truthful at least.


I don't have any reason to doubt their sincerity. You're just dealing with deep-seated insecurities that people have internalized since young childhood, that a few internet anecdotes pale in comparison to. It's easy to doubt and/or discount them as outliers. Those ladies are probably all way smaller than average themselves, insecurity says. Normal women don't think that way. Normal women follow that one pattern that's been stamped into my mind. They probably just pity me. 

We all hear this internal voice from time to time, about one thing or another. Dick size, breast size, body size, body shape, body features. That weird birthmark on your face. Your man hands. Your acne. People will find something to dislike irrationally about themselves. There's a reason that self-acceptance is often a long journey. 

So anyway, that's why I'd wager a great deal that the ridiculousness will continue to occur.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Valide Sultan said:


> You can talk about a 'Nice 7 inches', But the reality is that close to no men are in that size range if these facts are to be believed(Which I do), The reality is most men are in the 4-6 range, Dreaming of a day with bigger dongs is wishful.


 "Most men" being in a range doesn't mean "close to no men" are outside the range. Outliers from the mean on both extremes obviously exist, if one were to form a bell curve. I'm seven and three quarters erect myself, so, yes, there obviously are men in that size range who exist. 

And I was speaking from experience when I said earlier in this thread that beyond a certain point is uncomfortable for a woman, as the last woman I was with sexually, the first time we had sex, it was too painful for her when I attempted to enter her, so I stopped. (I've been told that I'm good with my lips and tongue, so there were other options available to us.) I told her afterwards that if penetration was uncomfortable for her, we didn't have to do that, but she wanted me inside her, so the next time I proceeded slowly, making sure she was okay. But wishing for a "huge" penis (whatever that means for the person wishing for it) is silly as, as I've said, after a certain point it provides no benefit with women. That's reality, not whatever misguided fantasy one may have from watching too much porn.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Master Mind said:


> "Most men" being in a range doesn't mean "close to no men" are outside the range. Outliers from the mean on both extremes obviously exist, if one were to form a bell curve. I'm seven and three quarters erect myself, so, yes, there obviously are men in that size range who exist.
> 
> And I was speaking from experience when I said earlier in this thread that beyond a certain point is uncomfortable for a woman, as the last woman I was with sexually, the first time we had sex, it was too painful for her when I attempted to enter her, so I stopped. (I've been told that I'm good with my lips and tongue, so there were other options available to us.) I told her afterwards that if penetration was uncomfortable for her, we didn't have to do that, but she wanted me inside her, so the next time I proceeded slowly and carefully, making sure she was okay the whole time as I was worried from last time, and hurting her was the last thing I wanted to do. But wishing for a "huge" penis (whatever that means for the person wishing for it) is silly as, as I've said, after a certain point it provides no benefit with women. That's reality, not whatever misguided fantasy one may have from watching too much porn.


I feel like what you've posted is exactly what I meant in regards to size,
And my post itself wasn't at all directed at any comment you made,
But one that another had made regarding penis sizes.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Length doesn't matter as much as girth.

Also, it doesn't matter how large the damn thing is. It's how the guy uses it.


----------



## netfences (Feb 18, 2015)

devoid said:


> Just as men's penises differ between ethnicities, women's vaginas tend to be similar. Asian women often have shallower/tighter vaginas, while Caucasian women might be slightly bigger. There isn't usually the same degree of variety in vaginas. According to WebMD, vaginas tend to be between 4.25 inches and 4.75 inches when aroused. But you can imagine that if you end up with a woman whose vagina is 4.75 inches when aroused and your penis is 4.25 inches, it probably won't feel quite as good for either of you.


There are two separate things at play here. First is the physical size of the body and next is the size of the sexual organ. A female with a large sexual organ will be internally smaller than one with a small sexual organ within the confines of the physical body (ie: pelvis). Since the post by devoid from page 9 of this thread, I've noted a lot of confusion about this issue. *This article* corroborates well the assertions I made earlier with *this post*. A smaller sexual female organ will have more space to accommodate a larger male organ to the extent of her physical size (ie: pelvis).


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Valide Sultan said:


> You can talk about a 'Nice 7 inches',
> But the reality is that close to no men are in that size range if these facts are to be believed(Which I do),
> The reality is most men are in the 4-6 range,
> Dreaming of a day with bigger dongs is wishful.


From what I know, a length of 7 inches lies within the top 1% So out of all "larger sizes", it's the most common, but it's comparatively rare to the average range, but not really a mystical size or anything.

I recall reading that most men are actually below average in size. So a good few men may be bumping up the totals. But since most women report that their partner is very fulfilling, it blows away the theory that you need be large to be enjoyable.



devoid said:


> I've had a few that were 7 inches. Not my favorite size to be sure! It doesn't add that much sensation compared to 6 inches, but it takes a lot longer to warm me up and often they just end up stabbing my cervix out of impatience. :/


Ehh, this has been my experience too, at a legitemate 7 inches (18.5 cm). After puberty, there's really nothing benificial about it from a practical standpoint. Last week I've had the worst sex of my life with a girl 4/5 inches taller than me and even her complaint has been the same as some previous partners. It's great for locker room talk and what not, which I don't engage in anyway. But I'm into rougher sex and it's really hard for me to find a partner I'm sexually compatible with. It's not necessarily a problem of "just being too big". More a combination of the type of sex I am into + size.

The plus is that you have something to offer to size queens. So you're fullfilling a very particular fetish. But those too, get progressively more rare post-teens.

In my experience, women are a lot like men when it comes to judging their sexual partners. Even if they prefer someone who's a little more endowed than average (whether it's breasts or penis), or if they like a particular hair or eye color best; they really just care way more for the whole person that is attached to the bodypart than they do for the bodypart itself.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

devoid said:


> I've had a few that were 7 inches. Not my favorite size to be sure! It doesn't add that much sensation compared to 6 inches, but it takes a lot longer to warm me up and often they just end up stabbing my cervix out of impatience. :/ I'd put 7 up there with 8 or 9 to be honest. Anything over 6 is getting awkward and requires skill to handle.


Is a large penis a genetic defect? You say it cannot fit properly in most vaginas and end up hurting the woman because of its size. I really do not see the benefits of a large penis, except for mammary stimulation with the breasts of a woman, or a handjob.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Noctis said:


> Is a large penis a genetic defect? You say it cannot fit properly in most vaginas and end up hurting the woman because of its size. I really do not see the benefits of a large penis, except for mammary stimulation with the breasts of a woman, or a handjob.


Well, I read somewhere that average penis size has been decreasing over the past hundred years. Large penises are not classified as a genetic defect, no. Micropenises are. I wouldn't necessarily say that large penises are a bad evolutionary trait. I mean, even if it hurts the woman, vaginas are pretty tough and difficult to damage permanently. And there are just so many species that have larger penises, like otters with their yard stick ones. Having a longer shaft probably helps the sperm to come out more rapidly and go directly into the cervix rather than being caught in the vaginal canal.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Noctis said:


> That is called a longsword in a metaphoric sense 7-9 inches erect. Mine would be considered a dagger metaphorically at 4 inches erect. 5-6 inches erect is a shortsword. Jonah Falcon's is a zweihander at 13.5 erect.


Thank you! I finally know what type of weapon I shall go for in fantasy RPGs! <öAö>


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Is this based on the population of all of earth? Or given regions?


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

RobynC said:


> Is this based on the population of all of earth? Or given regions?


Yes! The NSA actually undertook this research under our noses, it was revealed in the Snowden documents. They secretly measured every man's penis with radars and other advanced technologies.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

RobynC said:


> Is this based on the population of all of earth? Or given regions?


These kinds of studies are based on relatively small sample sizes, often between 1000 to 10000 people, but sometimes smaller. Some studies even use self-measurements at home as data, and not measurements taken by professionals; as such, it is often skewed. Same with the sample size, a few thousand people can hardly make up for a population of over a few billion men. 

Most studies do tend to look at the world as a whole, and use a few hundred men from different parts of the world to come to a 'conclusion'...If you ask me, these kinds of studies are quite useless, and I've no idea why associations would continue to fund studies that are going to end up with inconclusive results anyway.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Arcypher said:


> Length doesn't matter as much as girth.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter how large the damn thing is. It's how the guy uses it.


Where have I read this before except every discussion about penises ever


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

News - Stellenbosch University Doctors Perform First Successful Penis Transplant


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

devoid said:


> And there are just so many species that have larger penises, like otters with their yard stick ones. Having a longer shaft probably helps the sperm to come out more rapidly and go directly into the cervix rather than being caught in the vaginal canal.


okay, so i googled to find out just how big an otter's penis is, and met up with some horrific information about otters in general: 

(be warned, you'll never look the same way at an otter again)


they're known to find a baby harbor seal and rape it to death. a part of their mating ritual is to hold the female's head under water--this can lead the otter to hold the baby seal's head under water for up to an hour and a half (in some cases). they either then let the dead baby seal drift off as they groom themselves, or they keep the body and continue raping it for up to week or less... 

what the fuck...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Donovan said:


> okay, so i googled to find out just how big an otter's penis is, and met up with some horrific information about otters in general:
> 
> (be warned, you'll never look the same way at an otter again)
> 
> ...


Demons of the ocean... How is it that evil looks so gosh darn cute? @[email protected]


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> like a rabbit on crack


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> As someone who has been with a large number of partners...
> Guys, if you're around 6", you will straight out "bottom out" on girls 5'2" and under most times. If you're 6", you're brushing any non-amazon's cervix.


I've never had problems as a 6.8. Just do a classic missionary but put their ankles on your shoulders. This was the VERY FIRST thing I've learned before goin to bed again after my first time :laughing: 

It all fit in and the great, great thing is that you can just totally go with the flow in a low effort way : more rythm control for a longer period of time, that and you can just adapt the speed of your fine thrusting (hopefully) all the way. And oh boy it does feel good too.

Other than that : seriously guys. Guyz. BOYS EVEN. Just get out from that fucking high school bully mentality. You got something at a certain size so what ? learn how to touch her. Learn how to do things with your mouth and hands. Its not just all about the D goddamnit, STIMULATION IS WHAT YOU RE LOOKIN FOR.

If you tease a girl to no end before goin in, the right way, makin her so wet and weak in the knees well you're golden. Never forget that porn is a FANTASY in a VIDEO.

Such is Hentai and all of that. Fantasy. Fan-ta-sy


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Vienese Oyster is when it happens, which is what you are probably talking about. That is the most penetrative position.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Amine said:


> News - Stellenbosch University Doctors Perform First Successful Penis Transplant


Africa first motherfuckers! On the downside now if you ever get roofied and wind up in a ice bath you probably should be worried over more than just the possible removal of your kidneys. Like the guy who get his testicles stolen. Poor guy.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.<...the average vagina is ONLY 4 to 5 inches deep. Anyone with a dick above 5 inches has nothing to worry about...plus  you have fingers right!?


----------

